# 64450 and 77003 - We are receiving denials



## celcano (Mar 3, 2015)

My physician is billing a 77003 with 64450.  We are receiving denials.  I checked the CCI edits and see where 77002 is bundled, but there is nothing about 77003.  Would 77003 every be used with 64450 and that is the reason I don't see an edit?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 3, 2015)

celcano said:


> My physician is billing a 77003 with 64450.  We are receiving denials.  I checked the CCI edits and see where 77002 is bundled, but there is nothing about 77003.  Would 77003 every be used with 64450 and that is the reason I don't see an edit?
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



Which peripheral nerve is being blocked?


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 4, 2015)

In the previous post, it was stated this was for  lateral branch SI Joint nerve blocks.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 4, 2015)

The way to get a concrete answer on this is to write NCCI and find out if this is an missed edit or if they allow for this even with fact that 77002 is bundled. And fluoro is bundled with injection of the SI Joint itself.  You could also addressed in the letter CPT 64640 with 77003. 

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html

This web page provides information to providers on Medicare's NCCI edits but does not address specific NCCI edits. If the viewer has concerns about specific NCCI edits, he/she may submit comments in writing to:

National Correct Coding Initiative
 Correct Coding Solutions LLC
 P.O. Box 907
 Carmel, IN 46082-0907

Attention:  Niles R. Rosen, M.D., Medical Director and Linda S. Dietz, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, Coding Specialist

Fax #:  317-571-1745


----------



## celcano (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.  They are very helpful.


----------

